# how to stop antivirus avg 7.5 in excel2007



## hemvid75 (Mar 20, 2008)

hello friends

how to stop antivirus avg 7.5 when we start office 2007 especially excel 2007


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For what reason would you want to stop AVG from running and protecting Office and Excel? Macro viruses are fairly prevalent, and an anti-virus program can protect you against such fiends.


----------



## hemvid75 (Mar 20, 2008)

hi
thanks for reply 
one of my client wants to stop it in office 
he said that he doesnt want to give so much time when office open so he want to stop avg during office start up


----------

